# Dawn clean-as-you-go foam



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

Based on this poorly titled article https://www.cnn.com/2019/12/17/business/dawn-powerwash-spray-procter-and-gamble/index.html I did buy some as it made sense to me for some of my dish work. I do like it's behavior and seems like it's less soap waste. Rinses better too.

Also seems like the ticket for office kitchens.

Doesn't replace detergent for the whole sink but great for the clean as you go items that don't go to the dishwasher.


----------



## halb (May 25, 2015)

"Dish soap sales have been mostly declining in recent years". Is that because people don't know how to wash dishes, or they eat out?

And I confess to using the rotisserie chicken dinner solution now and then too.


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

I think it's not eating out as much as pre prepred food eaten in. Every grocery has a whole deli and take out section any more. People don't cook much.

Also dishwashers. Half my life I did dishes by hand. Now most people seem to have a dishwasher.


----------

